# Dollar Tree skulls



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here's my Dollar Tree skull make over. Not as if i don't have enough to do for my own displays. I volenteered to do several of these for our campground table decorations.*


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like a great campground tabletop decoration!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those r really neat thanx for sharing.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, 

I wasn't thrilled with the look of the skulls this year, but those turned out really good!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys make great candle holders


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just as a side note, they have some nice black rats also.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

You did a good job with them. I also hated the skulls from dollartree this year, but what can you do.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Bone Dancer, I picked up a few of the rats too, a dozen ravens, and way too many other things as well, lol.*

*Plastic Ninja, I didn't like them much either, but I wanted a couple skull candles for myself and I didn't wanna cut up my nicer skulls. And I sure wasn't gonna use my nicer skulls for the campground. The people there tend to take the table decorations whether they are suppose to or not.*

*Thanks everyone for your comments.*


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm with you as well Tink. I bought a dozen of them to hack up and do other things with them. But modifying them like you have is a valiant effort. They look pretty cool.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

VampyTink said:


> *Bone Dancer, I picked up a few of the rats too, a dozen ravens, and way too many other things as well, lol.*
> 
> *Plastic Ninja, I didn't like them much either, but I wanted a couple skull candles for myself and I didn't wanna cut up my nicer skulls. And I sure wasn't gonna use my nicer skulls for the campground. The people there tend to take the table decorations whether they are suppose to or not.*
> 
> *Thanks everyone for your comments.*


I hate those thieves. They stole my spider when I was like 9. I feel your pain.

Which is part of the reason I don't really like people. May contribute to why I create models of dead people.

Food for thought XD


----------

